# Evader ST wheels on a XXXT RTR



## Kawboy40 (Feb 14, 2005)

I just picked up a Losi XXX-T RTR for my wife's little brother. It'll be his first hobby level R/C. I want to get him some asphalt tires w/ extra rims so he can practice in a parking lot w/o using up the stock dirt tires. I've read that Evader ST rims will fit on a XX-T but will they also fit on a XXX-T? 

Also with Evader BX rims fit on my old Losi XX buggy? Thanks guys.


----------



## snickers (Aug 20, 2003)

to answer both of your questions, yes and yes


----------



## Kawboy40 (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks Snickers.


----------



## Herc Driver (Oct 4, 2001)

Hey while we are on the subject...are the duratrax shocks losi copies...I mean are the the same dimensions meaning the losi springs will fit etc? Also are the Duratrax springs the same firmness (if you will) as the losi?

Asking because obviously the duratrax ones are cheaper than the losi, and if they are basically the same thing...then why not...Thanks guys...as I have no Duratrax experience.

Paul


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

The duratrax Evaders are the same as the XX series of losi...

Rumors was, they bought the moldes from the XX line.

The shocks are close, the Duratrax ones, seem to bend the shafts VERY easy though.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

First question:

*I've read that Evader ST rims will fit on a XX-T but will they also fit on a XXX-T?* - yes. Losi didn't change anything in the wheel department as far as wheel spacing so they are the same between trucks so they will fit the Evader ST. BTW, the Losi wheels are a LOT more durable.

Next question:

*Also with Evader BX rims fit on my old Losi XX buggy?* - yes and no. The rear wheels should fit but the fronts are a different design than the XX as the XX uses bearings in the front "hub" rather than in the wheels. Evader BX wheels are more like the Team Associated B2/B3 wheels which carry the bearings in the wheels in the front.

Next question:

*are the duratrax shocks losi copies...I mean are the the same dimensions meaning the losi springs will fit etc? Also are the Duratrax springs the same firmness (if you will) as the losi?* - Losi springs do "fit" but when using 2.5" springs on the rear, unlike Losi, there isn't really enough thread to get a proper ride height adjustment. Pistons seem to also be a little bit different between the Losi and Duratrax shocks. Firmness? There are 4 different spring firmnesses (is that a word?) in the Duratrax line and they can't really be compared to the Losi from what I've seen.



> The duratrax Evaders are the same as the XX series of losi...


Similar in some ways.......yes.......the same.........far from it.


----------



## Herc Driver (Oct 4, 2001)

cool, thanks, so basically they are a copy....answers my question


Thanks


----------



## Kawboy40 (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys. This site is a great resource. I was curious about the shock thing as well. I wanted to know about the wheel thing before I order some parking lot bashing rims & tires. I ended up ordering two sets Duratrax rims and Street Trac tires. I figured I'd get a set for myself too.

I first learned out about the Evader last month while at my LHS. I was surprised how much it looked like a XX-T. I had been going back and forth about getting my brother in law a ST Pro or the XXX-T RTR. While the one year warranty on parts and all the hop ups were tempting, I decided to stick with Losi.

While I'm pretty familair with the XX series I haven't as of yet, assembled a XXX. I've been getting back into the hobby over that last two months. In these last couple of months my collection has grown from the two XX buggies, that I've had for the last ten years, to now where I have three XX-T trucks and five more XX buggies. Ultimately I'd like to rebuild a stock and mod version of each. 

I'd also like to get around to building an off road track on my property this summer. I think it would be neat have a couple trucks/buggies ready to go, so when friends and family visit they can try out the R/C thing and perhaps get them into the hobby as well.


----------



## Herc Driver (Oct 4, 2001)

Id vote xxt-rtr...based on the radio quality alone!


----------

